# Lonsdale's Real Deal Log



## Lonsdale (Feb 21, 2006)

ight. I just finished a PP/SD cycle and seem to be exactly where i was at the start. I'm pretty annoyed with myself as i'm sure it's a fault on my part somewhere down the line, so i've decided to start a long term log - this will include bulks and cuts.

I've been training on and off for two years - consistently for almost a year and a half. I would consider myself to have quite alot of knowledge, as i've been one of those arm chair spectator types, reading forums and magazines, instead of actually going out there and pounding it out properly at the gym. I realise now i've overanalysed things and wasted money on too many sups.

My stats are ****e. I guess we all start somewhere though. These days i'm known as the "big guy" in my group of friends, but that's cos they're all ten stone! Quite frankly, my stats aren't worth a piece of piss compared to most people on this forum, but i really have my heart set on this to change.

For the last six months i've been on a four day split, but i've been missing one of those days with alarming regularity - that being the leg day, probably the most important. Part of this is down to working full time now, and the really hot weather as of late, but enough of that.

Starting tomorrow (Monday 7/8/06) i'll be taking up DC training, aka Doggcrapp Training. It's a form of high intensity training with a focus on rest pauses and extreme stretches, and is gaining alot of popularity, much like Madcow et al's 5*5 routines have on the net. More info at www.intensemuscle.com

My Stats:

Age 23

Height 5'11

Now v One Year Ago

weight 13 stone.............11.5 stone

waist 35 inches............33 inches

wrist 6.5 inches...........6.5 inches

bicep 14 inches............12.8 inches

thigh 23 inches.............???

calves 15 inches.............13 inches

Goal for 31/12/06 - 14 stone, 35 inch or less waist, and at least .5 inches bigger in all other measurements (apart from wrist)

Diet: aiming for very high protein (350grams) per day, highish carbs with carb cut off at 6 or 7pm (except training days) and about 100 grams of fats.- round about 4000 cals a day.

Here is my ideal diet:

1. 500 ml soya milk, 100 grams oats, 50g whey protein, 15 mls flax oil - 900 cal

2. As above but halfed.

3. Chicken Breast with veg in 2 - 4 pieces wholemeal bread with olive oil spread - 500 cal

4. As 2.

5. 200 grams chicken breast with rice - 500 cal

<training>

6. 50 whey + 40 g dextrose - 400 cal

7. chicken breast and olives - 300 cal

More posts to follow.


----------



## Lonsdale (Feb 21, 2006)

Supplements used:

My Protein 80% EURO Whey Concentrate

MP CEE tabs - 6 tabs a day w/ fruit juice

Green tea - about 1 litre per day

Cod Liver Oil tabs

Multivitamin

5 grams taurine

Nolva + Rebound Reloaded (as PCT for previous SD/PP)

Today gym was closed so had to do an impromptu back / biceps workout at home:

[Chin ups * 7

superset with dumbell curls 10kg * 15 reps] for three sets

[Chin ups * 7

superset with EZ Bar Biceps Curls 24kg on bar * 12 reps] for three sets

Reverse EZ Bar Curls 24kg * 10 * 3 sets

Strict Dumbell Hammer Curls 10kg * 10 * 2 sets

Could have used more weight but am limited at home. Monday will mark the start of my DC training and DC (like) diet.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Interesting stuff, will be watching this log.


----------



## Lonsdale (Feb 21, 2006)

Monday: Diet

Breakfast: 2 scoops whey, 500 ml soya milk, 100 grams oats, 15 ml flax oil, one banana = 75 grams protein 1000 calories

Midmorning: half of above shake (with olive oil rather than flax) = 35(ish) grams protein 500 calories

Lunch: Pork sandwich 25 grams protein

Innocent Smoothie, Carrot Cake (spot the Boots Meal Deal lol) = 800 cals

Afternoon snack: half shake = 35 grams protein 500 cals

Dinner: 250 grams grilled chicken + basmati rice + drizzle of olive oil + tomato = 50 grams protein, round about 600 cals

<was meant to get to gym but there was probs due to the Edinburgh festival. I am really bummed cos this program is one on one off, but i'm gonna have to do Tuesday and Wednesday back to back. One day won't kill me or the program, but it still annoys me as i was all geared up only to find the gym doors closed.>

Dinner 2: 250 grams grilled chicken, broccoli + olive oil = 50 grams protein, 400 cals

Last meal: 3 scoops whey before bed ( or might swig half then save half for middle of night toilet stop) 75 grams protein, 300 cals

Total: Round about 4100 cals, round about 350 grams protein.

Any suggestions to my last shake? Traditionally i've added flax because i've heard it slows digestion of the protein (this final meal has to be liquid based for me as i'm full by this time. I can't stomach lactose btw) However, many of the things i read, including an interview i read by Dante (creator of DC) says he excludes fat from last meals "for obvious reasons" - implying increased chance of storing fat. I don't take that as holy grail though, so what do you guys think, should i add fat or anything to this last shake?


----------



## Lonsdale (Feb 21, 2006)

Incidentally i'm going to have to get off my ass and start baking a chicken breast or something each night, to have in a sandwich for lunch at work each day, cos sandwiches you buy in shops just aren't cost effective / nutritious.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i`m training in a similar dogg crapp style-although you could just say its very low volume or abbreviated training-

its working very well,but i would say exercise choice and volume is critical.

and yes working legs is a priority.


----------



## Lonsdale (Feb 21, 2006)

Diet:

1. 100 grams oats, 2 scoops whey, 500 ml soya milk, 15 ml flax - 1000 cal

2. Half of above. - 500 cal

3. Turkey and butternut squash sandwich, carrot cake, innocent smoothie - 700 cal

4. 250 grams chicken and basmati rice - 600 cal

5. 200 ml fruit juice (to take wi creatine tabs)

<workout>

6. 2 scoops whey + 50 grams dextrose - 400 cal

7. 250 grams chicken + basmati rice - 600 cal

8. 3 scoops whey + olive oil (last meal and finished in middle of night) - 400 cal

Total - round about 4200 cal, 350 grams protein


----------



## Lonsdale (Feb 21, 2006)

Workout:

Chest Shoulders Triceps Back width and thickness

(note: weights do not include olympic bar at 20 kg)

Chest: Bench Press

Warmup with bar, then 8 * 30kg warm up

Working Set: 45kg * 9 rp 4 rp 3

Shoulders: Barbell Military Press

Warmup with bar, then 6 * 20

Working Set: 25kg * 9 rp 4 rp 4

Triceps: Close Grip Bench

Warmup with bar, then 8 * 20

Working Set: 30kg * 10 rp 4 rp 5

Stretches, then:

Back Thickness: Deads from floor

Working Set 1: 60kg * 8, 70kg * 5 (1.5 min rest in between)

Back Width: Chin Ups - 7 bodyweight, then hang for 30 secs.

Note: I need to read up more on the extreme stretches. I did the chest stretch ok, but didn't feel much with the shoulder or triceps stretch.

The back stretch is you're meant to just hang from the chin bar, but i felt this in my biceps, so i'm guessing my arms were too straight, so will alter this next time.


----------



## Lonsdale (Feb 21, 2006)

Diet for Aug 9th

Diet:

1. 100 grams oats, 2 scoops whey, 500 ml soya milk, 15 ml flax - 1000 cal

2. Half of above. - 500 cal

3. Chicken Caesar, carrot cake, green tea - 700 cal

4. As 2. 500 cal

5. Lamb Kebabs on skewar - 600 cal

6. 3 scoops whey + olive oil (last meal and finished in middle of night) - 400 cal

Total - round about 3700 cal, 300 grams protein

Diet today was not ideal, as couldn't stomach chicken when i came home from work. As it was already the back of six, i decided to forsake carbs in favour of a protein/fat meal (the lamb kebabs). And yes, this was mainly because it was the most tempting thing in the fridge. Had about one litre of green tea today. Its recommended in DC for its thermogenic effect. I'm using tea bags but think i will buy the extract, so i know exactly what i'm getting and so i can just mix it cold as well as hot, whenever i feel like it. will get it off bulkpowders or MP.


----------



## Lonsdale (Feb 21, 2006)

Diet for Aug 10th

Diet:

1. 100 grams oats, 2 scoops whey, 500 ml soya milk, 15 ml flax - 1000 cal

2. Half of above. - 500 cal

3. Salmon and wholemeal bread, banana, diet coke, green tea - 500 cal

4. As 2. 500 cal

5. 250grams chicken + basmati rice - 600 cal

6. Fruit juice (w/ creatine and caffeine pill pre workout) - 50 cals

7. 2 scoops whey + 40 grams dextrose - 400 cals

8. 250grams chicken + basmati rice - 600 cal

9. 3 scoops whey + olive oil (last meal and finished in middle of night) - 400 cal

Total - round about 4500 cal, 400 grams protein


----------



## Lonsdale (Feb 21, 2006)

Aug 10th Workout: Weight: 85.4kg with shoes on at gym.

Biceps/Forearms/Calves/Hams/Legs

Biceps:

EZ Curl:

Warmup - 10kg * 8

Working Set: 20kg * 9 rp 6 rp 6

Forearms:

Dumbell Hammer Curls:

Working Set: 12kg * 10

Calves:

Standing Calf Raise:

Working Set: 117kg * 10 reps

Hams:

Prone Leg Curl:

30kg * 10(!)

Quads:

Leg Press:

Warm Up: 220lb * 8

Working Set: 350lb * 7

Widowmaker: 220lb * 20 (kept legs extended at 18, took a breather then did last two reps).

Today's workout was terrible. I only broke a sweat during my leg presses, the last exercise. I don't know where my intensity went. My weights were shockingly bad. I guess at least it won't be hard to beat next time this workout comes round.

I got home and did some ab work. For the third consecutive time, i had to stop because my stomach suddenly went in a knot, as if my intestine wrapped round itself. I hope i've not got something seriously wrong with me! Also, i wanted to do hanging leg raises off my chin up bar, but i couldnt cos i kept swinging...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

go easy on the stetching dude--some of my worst injuries have come from overstretching :roll: :lol:


----------



## Lonsdale (Feb 21, 2006)

Cheers chief, will bear that in mind. Suffering a major loss of libido at the moment. I'm taking Rebound Reloaded as part of my PCT. It is meant to enhance libido more than the original Rebound XT, but i'm having no joy.

I'm taking Tribulus at the mo but that doesn't seem to be helping either - that said, it's just My Protein stuff and isn't Bulgarian, which apparently is meant to be by far the most effective. Read that Arginine is good for libido so gonna get that from MP or BP now i think.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Don't worry about the loss of libido, its to be expected, just finish the PCT and things will come back to normal i'm sure.


----------



## Lonsdale (Feb 21, 2006)

Cheers for the advice Nick. Libido is coming back, so that's very welcome.

Diet: Friday:

1. 100 grams oats, 2 scoops whey, tablespoon olive oil, 500ml soya milk - 1000 cals

2. Half of above - 500 cals

3. Salmon, wholemeal bread, banana, pomegranate cordial - 500 cals (max)

4. 2 pots creme caramel, one mini brownie, 1 rice krispies square - 500 cals of s**t.

5. 2 chicken breasts, basmati rice - 500 cals

6. 3 scoops whey - 300 cals

Total - 3300 cals

Today's diet was very sabotaged. I didn't have my usual third oat shake for some reason, then i came home from work and re-awoke at eightish, missing my usual meal and decided to pig out on crap for some reason. Saturday will be better, although i may be going out drinking. That said, i go out drinking once every three weeks these days, and i'm very selective with what i drink - low cals, low sugar. But i'm on PCT so i would be an idiot to drink heavily.

And i bought oatmeal instead of oats in the supermarket. They mix much worse than normal oats when blended. Luckily i just bought a kilo for one pound odd, think i will bin it or give it to the folks or something, and i'll go back to my oats.

I recieved Arginine AKG from BP today, along with Tribulus caps and green tea extract. According to the DC plan, you should drink alot of green tea for its thermogenic fat loss benefits (and general health), but i'm wondering just how much to take before it has an effect on putting on quality mass.

At the moment the supps i have laid out at my disposal are:

Taurine

Creatine CEE

Arginine

I'm thinking of taking all three with fruit juice half an hour before workout, then once more after workout. Anyone reading this is welcome to give their suggestions/ experience on that...

Taking my friend to the gym on Sat, just to show him the ropes of basic weight training. Will put him on dumbells cos we need an induction thing to use barbels at our gym, and i'm a bit pushed for time so will get him to sign up for that later. Dunno if he is able to work out two or three times a week - if twice, i think i'll give him a full body routine, if three times, i will give him a a two day split push pull routine. Making him a basic diet but i bet it will be a total shock to the system for him as he's lived off oven pizzas and noodles for as long as i can remember!


----------



## Lonsdale (Feb 21, 2006)

Saturday -

Chest/Shoulders/Triceps/Back Width and Thickness

Incline Barbell Bench in power rack:

40 * 8 rp 3 rp 3

Behind the neck barbell military press

25 * 6 * 3 * 3

Triceps Dips

9 rp 9 rp 5

Barbell Rows

40 * 9

Lat Pulldown

50*8

Had a dissappointing workout today, although i dont think i was able to focus enough cos was showing my friend some of the ropes. Happy with the dips, although i took slightly longer than normal between first and second set.

Disappointed with the military presses - i find them much easier doing them to the front. I may scrap this exercise and just use a machine...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

ive always been under the impression that behind the neck military presses were a bad idea-

if you feel you must work the rear delts-just use dumbells-much safer option!


----------



## Lonsdale (Feb 21, 2006)

Yeah you're right to be honest chief. Basically my problem was that i have to use three shoulder exercises for the three shoulder workouts i have to do with DC training

1. Barbel military press (obvious choice)

2. Dumbell press

and a third. I was hesitant to use the machines, because i don't like many of the Nautilus machines i have at my gym - the range of motion for them feels un-natural. That said, i only have to do that exercise once every ten days, and it's better than getting injured, so i think i may use that next time instead of the behind the neck press...


----------



## Lonsdale (Feb 21, 2006)

Well, i had a very eventful weekend. I've had a long running stomach condition since i was a child, and it flares up every couple of years. Lately i've been going through a mild flare up, and the other day i noticed a weird lump in my perinium area between my legs! it got alot bigger, causing me discomfort on sat when i was with my friends, so much so that i called it a night early. it got worse and when i woke up on sunday morning it felt like i had a golf ball under my skin!

went to royal infirmary A&E and it was diagnosed as an absess. got transferred to a different hospital and was put under anaesthetic that day and got it cut out of me. that said, i now have a one cm deep "hole" in my flesh, so have to see bloody nurses every two days to make sure it's getting healed properly and is sufficiently clean, etc.

so i went into hospital on the sunday, and got out today, the monday. taking tuesday off work to recover fully. tuesday should be my biceps forearms legs workout, but i'm gonna alter it and exclude squats/leg presses, as i can imagine that will cause the dressing to fall. it's only for a few weeks, and f**k it - my general health is more important than my body aspirations. there's no point in me gunning for bulging quads in two years if i've got a colostomy bag in me instead.

So Tuesday should be - biceps, forearms, calves and maybe hams.

Sunday:

Diet: 1 banana, one jammie dodger (and nothing else as was nil fluids and nil food!)

Monday:

Trekk soya bar - 300 cals

Corned beef hash, boiled potatoes, peas and carrot soup - 500 cals i think.

Banana smoothie - 200 cals

Now i'm at home now so will break into my usual diet now i think.

I'm worried as i've not taken my PCT for two nights now, so am getting back onto it pronto.

Man it's crap being in hospital - i always associate it with very ill old people or really poor unhealthy people. I always feel so depressed and vulnerable - one day you're up town feeling good, the next you're in an alien environment, confined to a bed in a room full of ill strangers, at the mercy of another stranger, risking the possibility of waking up minus an intestine or something. On the upside, it makes you appreciate your loved ones and your good friends, and teaches you the value of your health - big muscles is merely a bonus. hmmm this is turning into a bit of an online diary, but what the hell - i don't think there's enough posting on this site these days!


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

holy s**t !!!!

i hope you're gonna be back and in shape in no time and I wish you the best of luck !

s**t......

get as many mrps down as poss

Nick


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

stupid censorship.......

read: HOLY SHI.T

and SHI.T............

lol


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Yeah, good luck mate. That sounds like an awful experience


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

dont think you`ll be squatting for a while :lol:

feel for ya mate.


----------



## Lonsdale (Feb 21, 2006)

Here's a front and a side chest from two weeks ago. The light doesn't do justice to my biceps, but they're paltry anyway. Am planning to update them every month to guage progress, although i may make this first one a six week gap since i've not had much of a diet this past few days cos of illness.


----------



## Lonsdale (Feb 21, 2006)

Hmm, it says maximum filesize is reached - does that mean the pics are too big or that the site isn't taking any more?


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

post them on imageshack.us and then paste the







tag to them here


----------



## Lonsdale (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks Nick - nice to see my Higher Computing has been well and truly forgotten by now...

http://img239.imageshack.us/img239/564/tmp3474zz1.jpg

http://img126.imageshack.us/img126/8919/sidechest08gg0.jpg


----------



## Lonsdale (Feb 21, 2006)

Diet Wed Aug 16

Back to my usual diet, thankfully

1. 500ml soya milk, 100 grams oats, 2 scoops whey, 15ml olive oil - 1000 cals

2. Half of above shake, banana, 250ml green tea - 600 cals

3. Chicken breast in tomato with sage stuffing + carrot cake (gf's treat) - 400 ish cals?

4. Half shake - 500 cals

5. 250 grams chicken, 100 grams pasta, pesto sauce - 600 cals

6. PWO - 2 scoops whey, 40g dextrose - 400 cals

7. 250g chicken breast + rice - 400 cals

8. 3 scoops whey + olive oil - 400 cals

- 4300 cals - round about 350g protein or more.


----------



## Lonsdale (Feb 21, 2006)

Workout Aug 16th

My first workout back

Chest/Shoulders/Triceps/Back Width and Thickness

Dumbell Bench

Workset: 20kg 11 rp 5 rp 6

Dumbell Seated Shoulder Press

Workset: 20kg 11 rp 5 rp 3

Straight Bar Cybex Tricep Pushdowns

Workset: Setting 10 at 9 rp 4 rp 4

Rack Deads

Workset: 70kg 6 rp 5

Pulldown

Workset: 41 kg 14 rp 7 rp 9

Today's workout was ok, all things considered. However, i'm puzzled that my DB bench is so close to my shoulder press - i should be a good third stronger on my DB Bench. It seemed to be my triceps giving up on the bench.

I was going to do reverse grip bench presses as my triceps exercise, but i tried it and it felt totally alien to me. Pushdowns have worked well for me in the past - admittedly probably cos my triceps are fairly underdeveloped, but i will stick with it until i cease to progress in weight on this exercise, then ask around for help on the reverse grip bench as a substitute.

Dissappointed with my rack dead as i can deadlift 80kg (not incl. bar) straight off the ground for 5+. Maybe it's because my back movements are now at the end of each workout, in DC training.

Going to make a conscious effort not to get diverted by anyone else next time i go to the gym, as intensity is key in a training program like this - today i realised that i still stare at the bigger guys, when i should actually be psyching myself up for the next working set.

I look a bit smaller - it might be psychological or it might well be cos of my lack of food intake earlier this week. I am going to aim for around 4500 quality cals for three or four days (rather than 4000) and LOTS of water, and hopefully that will allow me to recover my lost size quite quickly.

Did some ab work at the end of the workout and was pleased that i didnt have any more stomach seizures. Many of the extreme stretches still feel rubbish to me, so will thoroughly check them out tomorrow after work.


----------



## Lonsdale (Feb 21, 2006)

August 18th Diet:

1. 100 grams oats, 2 scoops whey, 500 ml soya milk, table spoon olive oil - 1000 cals

2. Half of above + banana = 600 cals

3. Sushi + carrot cake (need to stop eating rubbish) * white chocolate mocha = 700 cals

4. Half shake = 500 cals

5. Steak + Potatoes + Veg = 500

6. Pancakes - 1 egg, 50 grams oats, dash of milk, salt and splenda. Topped with natural PB and jam = 300 cals (pre workout snack)

7. 2 scoops whey, 40 grams dextrose = 400 cals

8. 250 grams chicken + rice = 500 cals

9. 3 scoops whey + olive oil = 400 cals

= 4900 cals


----------



## Lonsdale (Feb 21, 2006)

August 18th Workout:

Weight: 85.6 kg wi i pod and shoes on in gym.

DB Curl = 16kg * 9 rp 5 rp 5

Cybex One Arm Cable Curl - Setting 3 * 12

Reverse grip EZ Preacher curl = 15kg * 7 rp 3

Calf Toe Press = 200lb * 30

Squat = 40kg * 7

Leg Press Widowmaker = 220lb * 18 rp 3

Had an ok workout, but dissappointed with squats. I know i could go heavier and longer, but i always chicken out, i guess subconsciously i'm scared of getting injured. Quite annoying. But otherwise a good workout.

I want to make 86kg for next friday. I should be able to if i continue packing away calories like this, but i'm gonna have to put the reigns on my lunch, as i seem to always be having sugary snacks, which i don't need.

I have a craving to buy more supplements - i want Leucine and Glutamine and Amino Acids, but am gonna hold off cos i've got so much stuff already that i've not gotten through, and i can probably make good progress at the moment without much extra supplements anyway.


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

You're managing to stretch that carrot cake out aren't you









What is the problem with squats mate? The weight you're squatting does seem quite light compared to what you can do with other bodyparts. You say you're worried about injury - can you get someone to check out your form.I had the same worry for ages (wore a belt and knee wraps even squatting a piddling weight!!) but once one of the trainers told me that my form was fine, the weight has shot up. Also, would it be useful to have a spotter until you feel more confident.

Great journal - I get a lot from reading it' alt='>Great journal - I get a lot from reading it'>


----------



## Lonsdale (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks Squatty, that's a nice compliment 

I'm kind of sporadic when it comes to squats. I'll do them for like 8 workouts, then start making up excuses to miss them, and by the time i go back to them, my squat weight has gone back to where it started.

The day after squats i tend to wake up with quite bad lower back pain, so I'm guessing i definitely have the wrong, or at least lose, form during my reps. I guess also, i feel a bit worried cos you're not as supported as you are during the leg press.

That said, i know squats are one of the best mass building exercises, so I'm going to get off my ass and get someone to check my form, and hopefully that will get my confidence and ability up.


----------



## Lonsdale (Feb 21, 2006)

Workout Monday 21st:

Weights in kg not including bar

This week: Last Workout:

Bench:

47.5 * 8 r4 r4 45 * 9 r4 r3

Military Press:

27.5 * 8 r4 r4 25 * 9 r4 r3

Close Grip:

32.5 * 9 r6 r6 30 * 10 r4 r5

Deadlifts:

65 * 8 60 * 8

Chins:

7.5 r 4 r4

Was really happy with this workout - it feels so motivating knowing that you're making progress (at least in strength terms). I felt like i was going to throw up at one point after my military press set - i think that's a good thing (very occasionally) , as i know i've raised my intensity level. Last workout i told myself not to look at anyone else and instead concentrate on my own thing, and that's what i did this workout, and it feels like it paid off.

I don't think i warmed up properly for deads, as the gym was closing in five minutes time and one of the workers had already started switching off some of the lights in my area, so that kind of made me rush things. I should also have done another set of them.

In the mirror, i think i'm starting to see slight man boobs, but i dunno if that's the PCT, the increased calories, or even the effect of soya milk, as some people would have you believe. I figure that it's only one more week til i'm due to take measurements and my progress pics, and i'll take things from there - i doubt i'll grow double D's in the space of a week!

On a side note, i want to start a new supplement on Monday - i have Controlled Labs Green Bulge and White Blood at my disposal, so might take that stack, or i could hit the bulk cissus i bought. I don't want to take both though, as i'd like to guage the effectiveness of each of them so i know whether they're worth buying again.

Also, i need to raise my water intake substantially - will have to get a litre bottle to transport to work that i can fill up, cos i'm too damn lazy to go downstairs each time to refill the wee plastic cups you get from the water dispenser!


----------



## Lonsdale (Feb 21, 2006)

Workout Aug 25th Wednesday: Chest Shoulders Tris Back

Weights not inc. bar

This workout Last workout

Incline Bench

42.5 * 8 r4 r4 40 * 8 r3 r3

Seated M Press

27.5 * 7 r6 r4 25 * 6 r3 r3

Triceps Dips

10bw r 6 r6 9 r9 r5

Rows

42.5 * 8 40 * 9

Pulldowns

54 * 9 r5 r5 50 * 8

Happy with this workout, definitely making progress!

Hanging leg raises, 2 sets * 10


----------



## Lonsdale (Feb 21, 2006)

Aug 28th Workout: Biceps, Forearms, Legs

This Workout: Last Workout:

Dumbell Curl

18kg * 8 r 4 r 3 16kg * 9 r 5 r 5

Cybex Reverse Curl

Setting 3 * 15 Setting 3 * 12

Reverse Preacher EZ Curl

15kg * 9 r6 r6 15kg * 7 r 3 r 3

Calf Toe Press

245lb * 25 200lb * 30

Squat

40kg * 7 40kg * 7

Leg Press

240lb * 20 220 * 18 r 3


----------



## Lonsdale (Feb 21, 2006)

August 30th Chest Shoulders Triceps Back

This Workout: Last:

Dumbell Bench Press

22.5kg * 10 r5 r5 20kg * 11 r5 r6

DB Shoulder Press Seated

22.5kg 8 r5 r4 20kg * 11 r5 r3

Pushdowns

27.5 * 8 r3 r5 Paramount machine Setting 10 Cybex machine 9 r4 r4

Rack Deads

70kg * 6, 5

Pulldown

54 * 10 r 5 r 5 41 * 14 r7 r9

Hanging Leg Raises - 3 sets * 8

Think i'm making progress but have a very long way to reach my physique goals. Gutted cos seemed to have dropped 2kg over the weekend! Will weigh myself at the end of this week and post up new pics to see if i'm made noticable progress in hypertrophy, not just strength.

Currently taking Green Bulge Creatine, White Blood (NO2 product) and mega dose cissus for supposedly anabolic properties - so far all i've noticed is increased sex drive and better dreams! I get a noticable pump this days, dunno if it's from the WB or the cissus, but it's commendable bearing in mind that my style of training ain't exactly high reps or anything!

I've been having one mars bar a day, but that should cease this week as i'm moving out the folks' home finally, so there won't be any "goodies" in the cupboards! Gonna also start taking my own packed lunches to work - I've realised that lean mince is sooo much cheaper than chicken, so i'm going to make pattes out of them and put them on the george foreman, and simply re heat them at work with a wholemeal bun and side salad. Will use approx 200 - 250 grams of mince for my lunch. Saves alot of money compared to going to Pret a Manger for lunch or Starbucks!

I'm still absolutely rubbish at squats - i didnt make any progress in them this week - partly because i stupidly weighed myself just before my squats, so was very downbeat after seeing that i was 2 kg down. Also the bar seemed to dig into my shoulders. I really need to get this sorted since squats are such a good mass builder. Also i don't like leaving deadlifts to the last exercise (as recommended by Dante and DC training) - my back may not be fatigued, but the rest of my body (and mind) is by that point in my workout. I may just try turning up an extra fifteen mins early on Chest/Tric/Back day, so i can take a ten min break before going for my deadlifts. We'll see.

Diet this week has been:

1.100 grams oats, 2 scoops whey, 15 ml olive oil

2. Half of above + banana

3. wholemeal sandwich with salmon or meat, apple, some sweet cake or something

4. Half of above shake

5. 250 grams lean mince, basmati rice

<if workout day, after workout 2 scoops whey, 10 grams glutamine, 5 grams leucine, 40 grams dextrose>

6. 250 grams lean mince, basmati rice (if workout day, if not, no rice)

7. 3 scoops whey, 15ml olive oil


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Hi mate. A couple of things spring to mind from your last two posts:

1) Do you train just 2 days a week. That second workout looks a killer mate and I would be thinking about splitting it over 2 days, therefore, adding a third day to my training week

2) What's the deal with squats? There seems a big difference between what you're squatting and what you're pressing where in fact there shouldn't be much difference between them. If you can leg press 240lb, you should be able to manage double what you're currently squatting. It sounds like its in your head and I would be getting someone at the gym to check out your form and perhaps spot you as you try to go a little heavier. Once your confidence has improved, the kgs will slam on


----------



## Lonsdale (Feb 21, 2006)

Good observation chief, will do that next leg workout.

I work out three days a week - alternating a Chest/Shoulders/Triceps/Back day with a Biceps/Forearms/Legs day, so effectively each body part is being worked once every five days.

For each of those two splits, you devise three different work outs, so there would be 1A, 1B, 1C and 2A, 2B and 2C. So on monday i would do workout 1A hitting chest and shoulders, back and tris, and on wednesday i would do workout 2A hitting biceps and legs, and on friday i would hit chest shoulders back and triceps again, but this time with different exercises, since it's workout 1B. I do the same workout ten days.

I seem to have misplaced my first workout 2C, so today i just devised a "new" workout 2C, but don't have previous weights to go by.

2nd September:

Biceps/Forearms/Calves/Hams/Quads

Incline DB Curl:

16kg * 8 r4 r6

Pinwheel Curl (alternating) (killed me)

12kg * 10 r8 r5

Calf Raise

102.5kg * 26 good reps, double contraction, 4 - 5 secs down

Seated Leg Curl

36kg * 6 (not used to machine)

Hack Squat Machine

25kg * 10 rp 10

- i felt weird using this machine, as you have to select the weight, then squat down REALLY low in order to pick it up in the first place, which limits how much weight you can lift. Hopefully I'll get alot more used to this exercise tho, as i really felt it hit my quads in a different way from leg presses and squats, although my knees felt quite vulnerable.

Overall a decent workout, but I am much more enthusiastic with my chest/shoulders/triceps workouts. I guess it's just a vanity thing - those muscles are alot more displayable (given UK weather) than legs. Need to get that out of my system though.

Hanging leg raises 9 8 8 - want to work my way up to 20 each set by end of Sept.


----------



## Lonsdale (Feb 21, 2006)

Wed 6th Sept: Chest Shoulders Triceps Back

Weights don't include bar

This week Last

Bench

50kg 5 r3 2 47.5kg 8 r4 r4

M Press

30kg 5 0 3 27.5kg 8 4 4

Close Grip

35kg 6 r3 r4 32.5kg 9 6 6

Deads

65 *5 65 * 8

Chins

No Time 7.5 r2 r4

This was a rather disasterous workout. My friend came to the gym and asked me to show him the ropes when it comes to weight training - he kind of didn't give me much notice so I just got him to do what I was doing more or less, but in a more conventional 3 sets * 12,10,8 routine, and no deadlifts. He is very new to it and doesn't have any idea about anything of this sort, so had to watch over him.

I only hope that it was this which accounts for my lacklustre performance this workout - oh and i normally drive to the gym but instead had to walk 2.5 miles (lol i'm good at making excuses).

Been moving out of the folk's place into my first flat. Forgot to take the cissus with me, so have missed that for two days. I have to say i'm feeling a bit crap - i feel skinny where i shouldnt be, and i my love handles are pretty darn distinctive! Thing is, i really want to add muscle mass before I cut, because during my last cut I had to stop short because I felt rubbish cos my shoulders and arms seemed to be shrinking. So it's a bit of a catch 22 for me. Hopefully i can reach 14 stone without being a fat tub, and then cut from there. I know i shouldnt be obsessed with weight (ie i should go for a certain appearance rather than a target weight), but i can't help it.

I've been eating clean this week and finally have my packed lunches in order (thanks to my gf), so no more Pret a Manger carrot cakes at lunch time! should save a fair bit of money too. Been thinking of buying MD2 before it runs out of stock, but that said, I have SD and PP leftovers which are enough for one or two cycles, and I'm wanting to do it natural for at least another three months - I guess it's just cos think week I've feeling really p*ssed about my appearance. I suppose i could buy the MD2 just for the future, although a few months ago I thought I would do the "real" thing, after i'd finished off my PP and SD cycles. Anyway, not doing that anytime soon. Alot of natural growth left in me.

Also I've been thinking of doing a cut for maybe two weeks, just 500cal below maintenance, to drop 2 or so pounds of fat, but dunno if this would work in such a short time frame, since i'm natural. Also I'm well over maintenance at the mo, about 1000 cals over maintenance (as i'm really trying to follow the DC diet to the letter), so i dunno if that would hinder my cut since that would mean dropping 1500cals per day all of a sudden.

Off for a leg workout now. Put it off to today (Saturday) rather than after work yesterday so i can hopefully be more intense, as that's what it's all about with this type of program.


----------



## Lonsdale (Feb 21, 2006)

Sat 9th Sept: Weight 84.5kg 

Biceps/Forearms/Legs

This Wk Last Wk

DB Curls

18kg * 8r5r4 18kg * 8r4r3

Cybex Reverse Forearm Curls

Setting 3 * 15 " "

Reverse EZ Bar Preacher Curls

17.5kg * 8r5r5 15kg * 9r6r6

Calf Toe Press

245lb * 27 245lb * 25

Squat

40kg * 8 40kg * 7

Leg Press

260 * 13 240 * 20

Overall an ok workout, seemed to make modest progress. I think i will change my workout days to Mon, Wed, Sat, because I seem alot more focused and intense today, prob cos i've not been at work all day.

I felt alot better on the squat today - prob cos i did alot of warming up with the bar, then 20kg * 8 then 30kg * 6. I guess the trick is to warm up sufficiently without taxing your muscles to the extent that your working sets suffer.

Will stay at the same weight for DB curls next workout. I got them for 8 today, so will shoot for at least 10 before i go up to the next set of dumbells, as my gym does them in 2kg increments. Ditto with the reverse preachers.

Happy with my squat - hopefully now i'm more comfortable with it (both physically and psychologically) i can make slow but steady progress in the poundages.

Don't know if i made progress in the leg press really, but i took a very short rest after the squats, so maybe that's part of the reason.

Annoyed at my loss of weight, as i don't "feel" like it's fat loss - but maybe that's just my frame of mind. My diet this week has been more or less:

1. 100 grams oats, 500 ml soya milk, 2 scoops whey

2. Half of above

3. Sandwich and some rubbish

4. Half shake

5. 250 grams lean minced beef grilled burgers (in the George Foreman) with basmati

6. (if workout, 2 scoops whey, tablespoon dextrose, teaspoon leucine and glutamine)

250 grams lean minced beef as above with no rice if no workout

7. 3 scoops whey

Didn't have access to olive oil which i've normally had, but will buy some tomorrow and will start using my flax powder in my morning and night shakes to get some Omega 3's and to slow the absorption of the whey. Aiming for 85+ kg next sat.

Decided to do progress pics two monthly so that i can see a proper difference (hopefully) and keep motivated. Think i'll make a spreadsheet of my workouts so i can see at a glance any progress in poundages.


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

I love your log mate - it perfectly charts the ups and downs in trying to go for a bodybuilding goal.

Great stuff that you've perservered with the squats - I'm sure now that you've got over your initial hurdle, you'll be piling the plates on the bar. I agree with you about the warm up beforehand. Try some leg extensions before you start squatting- they'll warm you up good style


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

for your squats keep the increments small (5lb`s a week max)-

your body will adapt and cope with the weekly increase in weight and you should keep going for a long time!


----------



## Lonsdale (Feb 21, 2006)

Cheers for the comments / advice guys.

Mon 11th Workout: Chest Shoulders Triceps Back

This Wk Last Wk

Incline Bench

45 * 7 r3 r5 r4 42.5 * 8 r4 r4

Seated Military Press

30 * 7 r5 r4 27.5 * 7 r6 r4

Dips

8 r5 r2 10 r6 r6

Rows

none done 42.5*8

Pulldowns

57.5 * 9 r5 r5 54 * 9 r5 r5

Quite happy with that workout. People were hogging the power racks so I had to do the incline bench just normal without support bars or a spotter, so quite happy i made progresss. The reason i did an extra "set" of rest pauses for the incline bench was because they felt really light, as if i wasn't taxing my chest muscles. Looking forward to making progress with that, especially as next time i should have the security of a power rack, which will enable me to go more all out.

Military press felt nice and light as well - I would like to reach 40 kg plus bar by Xmas time. We'll see.

Dunno what went wrong with dips - I either got my angle wrong (as i felt sore at the elbows), or I just pre exhausted them too much by powering through the previous two exercises, which obviously incorporate a fair bit of triceps.

As usual cos i'm a dumb*ss i didn't pace myself so missed out on my barbell rows due to time constraints. Think next time this workout cycles round, I might substitute them for dumbell rows, since i tend to cheat for normal rows.

Pulldowns this week isnt really comparable becuase i used a nautilus machine, rather than the more old school one.

I have decided to do a cut, because my love handles are just ridiculous. I started yesterday, (Monday). Since I'm eating so high above maintenance at the moment, I've decided to decrease cals gradually, so my body doesn't go into shock. At the moment i'm still eating the same stuff, but decreasing portion size.

I normally add 100 grams oats into each of my big shakes in the morning - now i've reduced that to 75 grams for breakfast and 50 grams for midmorning. Will reduce it to 50 grams in both, tomorrow, and stay at that probably til friday. Over the weekend I will half my soya milk so that instead of using 500 ml in each shake, it will just be 250 ml, topped up with water. Then next week it will be just water. Will keep carb cut offs at 6 - 7 pm.

It took a long time for me to decide whether to cut or not - I remember how I got really down during my last cut, feeling skinny and weak. However, I can't really go on like this - I look rubbish in my work shirts, and even my tighter casual t shirts aren't looking so good now cos although my shoulders are wider than they used to be, the V taper if offset by my ever increasing love handles. Also my face is getting too round. Just hope I don't lose much muscle mass - for that reason I'll be mega dosing cissus (supposedly anti catabolic properties), keeping protein 1.5 -2* bodyweight and doing steady rate cardio. In the past I've tried to create too much of a calorie defecit - this time i'll be relying more on cardio to burn the fat.

Ordered Nutrex Lipo 6 fatburner - got it fairly cheap from the US, £20 incl. postage. I know diet and cardio are most important during cutting though. If I do end up feeling too skinny (psychologically) I might take MD2 which I hear is quite good during a cut. I still have SD and PP, but SD would kill my cardio due to the shin pains i get from it, and I read that PP retains alot of water, so MD2 would be the best bet. However, I imagine I'm a good few weeks away from that hurdle, as I have a significant amount of flab that should be easy to burn off before my body thinks about going for the muscle.

I keep on reminding me of a quote that someone has in their sig, either here or over at Muscletalk. "Bodybuilding is a journey, not a destination." Who cares if I dont make 14 stone this year. Regardless, I'll be alot more cut up, healthier, better looking and feeling better about myself. No point being 14 stone with 4 stone of that being fat. All I need to do now is convince myself to go back to grilled f*ckin chicken! LOL


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> Who cares if I dont make 14 stone this year. Regardless, I'll be alot more cut up, healthier, better looking and feeling better about myself. No point being 14 stone with 4 stone of that being fat.


too true mate-go by a mirror rather than scales 8)


----------



## Lonsdale (Feb 21, 2006)

Monday 18th Workout:

Chest?Shoulders/Triceps/Dips

- well this workout didnt really happen cos i went to the gym only to find it was closed for the University/Bank holiday! Drove to another one because was determined to get a workout, as i only got twice last week.

the other gym is very "hardcore" as soon as i go in, i'm completely dwarfed by all the guys there. It's alot more serious, but at the same time it's really hot with no air con and you can't read the dumbells because the paint has come off long ago, and the seats etc are missing stuffing, etc.

I know it's generally recommended to train where serious bodybuilders train, but I really found all this to be more of a hindrence to my workout. Couldnt really concentrate as i was slipping or sinking into the seats, didn't know what bloody dumbells i was using, and it was too hot to get my intensity up. Still, alot better than no workout at all, and has given me a bit of motivation long term for my bb goals, just looking at some of the guys there lol.

Not counting this workout really as my weights were down, but I put that down to the above factors, so next time this workout comes around, i'll just go from the one before.

Seem to have misplaced my weights sheet from my biceps/legs workout before this one, hope i find it as i want to be able to compare it when that next workout cycles around...

Diet:

2 scoops whey, 500 ml water, 50 grams oats

apple, banana

300 grams chicken, salad, little olive oil dressing, tomato

2 scoops whey, 500 ml water, 50 grams oats

400 gram tin low fat chilli con carne with basmati rice

3 scoops whey, flax oil

Supplements:

Multivit

1000mg Super Strength Fish Oil

Cod Liver Oil Caps

Mega doses of Cissus (tastes foul but libido definitely boosted and may help anti catabolism and retaining my strenght - we will see as i've barely started my cut).

I really need to get off my a'se and take some pics so i can guage my cutting progress, otherwise i may just cut it short thinking i've not lost anything etc...

Trying to increase my water intake to 4 litres a day now, and wanting to start using my green tea extract for fat loss properties. Bought it in powder form and it's a hassle tho! Think i will invest in a capping kit when i get my salary this fri. My Nutrex Lipo 6 should be arriving soon, looking forward to it!

Bought a Labrada Lean Body Caramel Cookie Bar from H+B yesterday - it's the first time i've been there and it's cool seeing the range of bb stuff (i'm used to just buying online). I have to say it is BY FAR the best tasting protein bar i've ever tasted - i prefer the taste to many over the counter chocolates! (apart from Lindt - that stuff rules  )

Wanting to buy some Quark with Options powders, as it's meant to be a very good combo and i do feel like "eating" something after my last solid meal before my whey and flax, so may add that in there and take out two scoops of the whey, so the calories stay the same, dunno.


----------



## Lonsdale (Feb 21, 2006)

Workout 13th September

Biceps Forearms Legs

This Week Last

Incline Curl

16kg * 10 r6 r6 16kg * 8 r4 r6

Pinwheel

14kg * 8 r6 r6 12kg *10 r8 r5

Calf Raise

117.5 * 30 102.5 * 26

Seated Leg Curl

36kg * 15 36kg * 6

Hack Squat

NA

Leg Ext

30kg * 12 r6 r6

Didn't do the hack squat because we only have a Nautilus machine version and it plays havoc with my legs. Will see if i make decent progress on leg extensions - i like how my legs feel destroyed after a proper session on them, but appreciate they're not amazing mass growers - may sub for front squat down the line.


----------



## Lonsdale (Feb 21, 2006)

Workout 22nd Sept

Biceps Forearms Legs

This week Last week

EZ Curl

25kg * 7 r4 r4

Incline Hammer Curls

16kg * 6 r4 r3

Calf Raise

117.5 plus weights * 27

Leg Curl

35kg * 8

Leg Press

340 * 8


----------



## Lonsdale (Feb 21, 2006)

My diet is going ok for the cut at the moment - dropped calories. I don't have much of an appetite - lucky that my breakfast is always liquid, otherwise i'd probably skip it completely.

Getting pretty sick of taking cissus and am missing doses because it's such a chore to take - it may well be the most vile substance known to man. Ordered a cap machine off MP so will cap the remaining supply. Might also cap leucine powder and glutamine powder that i add to my PWO shake, as they make it taste vile - although i neck it within ten secs any way so probably more trouble than it's worth!

Making a deliberate effort not to look in the mirror shirtless etc so i dont feel down about losing "mass" (although it is probably fat/water) in my shoulders - i'll just track my progress monthly, and hopefully i'll be more upbeat when i see a better looking, more streamlined version of me. I really shouldnt complain as i'm still adding weight to my exercises!

Bought a tub of Methyl Rage for seven quid - didnt realise it was a pro hormone version of DHT! Meant to be good for cuts when combined with another thing - but dont really have any good cutting supps, as SD would cripple my cardio, and PP is meant to cause alot of water retention, although the DHT is meant to combat that quite a bit - something to look into maybe.

Have a follow up procedure in few weeks at hospital after my illness i wrote about a few months ago. Don't want to take anything dubious before then, since i will no doubt have my bloods done. Who knows, it could interfere with an anaesthetic or something, don't want to risk it.

Things not going so well with gf lately now i've moved in with her, seem to argue alot more and i resent how she is now trying to control my life in my own house! on the upside, i realised that going to the gym is highly therapeutic for me - i feel really good there, and happy afterwards too. gonna have a big talk tonight, definitely not do anything rash after only 3 weeks of living together LMAO.

Joints have started to hurt - i've been baad and not done my extreme stretches as prescribed by DC training. I thought cissus should help but it's not healed it - although who knows, maybe it would be alot more sore without me taking the cissus.

Started doing steady rate cardio 3 times a week - i find it hard to stay in the 60% range that i'm meant to for fat loss. I calculated it as 220 - 23 (my age) = 200 (round about) * .6 = 132.

I break a sweat eventually, but dont find it taxing. Luckily i've got a very well equipped gym so will just time my workouts so i can do it to Eastenders or something to take my mind off the monotony lol. Or i could be hi tech and download fresh podcasts and listen to a new show each day on my ipod...hmmm, the options!

I do cardio after each of my workouts, after two weeks i will add it in on an extra day - probably looking like a sunday since the gf is at work and i have alot of free time on my hands. Each session is 30 mins, will graduate up to 45 mins when i need to, ie when i stop getting results.


----------

